

You can ask us anything about Sketch - edge07

With the relaunch of sketchtips.info there is a new Q&amp;A series called &quot;You can ask us anything about Sketch&quot; where we answer our reader&#x27;s questions about Sketch.<p>So if there&#x27;s anything you always wanted to know about Sketch or have any troubles to figure out a certain function please head over to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sketchtips.info&#x2F;articles&#x2F;you-can-ask-us-anything and drop us a line.
======
melling
Clickable: [http://www.sketchtips.info/articles/you-can-ask-us-
anything](http://www.sketchtips.info/articles/you-can-ask-us-anything)

